
Ask HN: Some ideas to try, no time - mxmpawn
Hey fellow HNers! I work as a software engineering contractor at several companies and Im currently fully booked. All the companies with contracts for the full year.<p>This is not something to complain about, but the problem Is that I have some side projects ideas Id like to explore and no time to actually do it. Money is not a problem, I can loose two of the three clients and still earn an average salary income.<p>So Im thinking about how to approach this. My initial take is to start outsourcing some of the work and using that time to try new ideas. But is difficult to leave secure money to try and explore new projects.<p>What would you do?
======
mfalcon
What kind of ideas would you like to try? How much time do you think would
need in order to build a MVP?

------
zapperdapper
Finish your current contracts, then take a year off.

~~~
mxmpawn
The problem is, there's a big chance two of them requesting me to renew the
contract.

